

Reuters Editor Indicted for Helping Anonymous Hack Fox - memoryfailure
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2416637,00.asp

======
benologist
Submitter is a spam account by Ziff Davis (geek.com / extremetech.com /
pcmag.com / etc), one of many they use to spam HN.

